# Glacier Bay lav - very good quality!



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I never thought I'd say it, but today I installed a builder-supplied Glacier Bay 431-646 lav from Home Depot, and its quality was *outstanding*! Made in China. Very nicely made. Frankly, I was kind of shocked! When they want to the Chinese are capable of putting out a damn good product. Better than anything I've gotten from American Standard in years. It's kind of a Kohler Portrait knockoff.










Both builder-supplied Delta lav faucets (Home Depot again) in this renovation were Made in China as well. Faucet quality was fine - same as usual. But the 25975 model came with one of these incredibly crappy all-plastic MPUs. These things SUCK SO BAD! Bad Delta! Bad! At least give me a 50/50! Geesh! What crap!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had to check this out because of the title. I was possitive you were joking but it sounds like you're not?  I've had nothing by Glacier Bay that wasn't crap. Those Delta pop ups are complete garbage. I will not put another one in, never. 






Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn sure looks like a delta to me. Even that pop up assembly. Had the box been opened? 
ADD> ok I read the entire post...it is Delta....man you had me flippin through 3 delta books lookin for that model number...I knew I had installed it before but I junked the pop up and used a metal one.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Damn sure looks like a delta to me. Even that pop up assembly. Had the box been opened?


It sounds like he put in 3 lav faucets; one GB and two Delta.






Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I had to check this out because of the title. I was possitive you were joking but it sounds like you're not?  I've had nothing by Glacier Bay that wasn't crap. Those Delta pop ups are complete garbage. I will not put another one in, never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats the crappy popup they get when they buy a faucet at home depot or lowes off the shelf....or worse. The supply houses get MPU's= metal pop up's..or atleast you do at the supply houses around here if you go to the showrooms or the counter.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Does the Glacier Bay use Delta parts?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats the crappy popup they get when they buy a faucet at home depot or lowes off the shelf....or worse. The supply houses get MPU's= metal pop up's..or atleast you do at the supply houses around here if you go to the showrooms or the counter.


Ferguson's here has both metal pop ups and plastic.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I know but I'm a Moen guy so the only Deltas I put in are supplied by customers and therefor, bought at HD or Lowes. I got no problem with the legit Delta pop-ups.






Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats the crappy popup they get when they buy a faucet at home depot or lowes off the shelf....or worse. The supply houses get MPU's= metal pop up's..or atleast you do at the supply houses around here if you go to the showrooms or the counter.


We get almost all 50/50 popups with proper pro Delta. They're fine. I'd prefer all-metal PO's, but Delta isn't shipping them anymore as far as I can tell. Too expensive I guess...

One of these retail faucets (Leland 2578-278) had a 50/50, but the other (Leland 25975) had the plastic piece of crap. Builder supplies it, I install it if I can. When it falls apart I'll probably get the service call to replace it. 

I have tossed those things on lavs where they showed. Way too ugly for that kind of job.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Does the Glacier Bay use Delta parts?


The Glacier Bay is a sink. I installed one GB lav, one Kohler lav and two Delta faucets. All were builder-supplied and bought at HD.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, I know but I'm a Moen guy so the only Deltas I put in are supplied by customers and therefor, bought at HD or Lowes. I got no problem with the legit Delta pop-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since your a moen guy...have you ever replaced the spring that holds the spout up in that moen kitchen sink faucet that has an adjustable height spout...you just lift it straight up and it catch's itself at two or three different heights to allow for tall pots. The spout is seperate from the control and the diverter goes in from the bottom for the sprayer. I got no big beef with moen...they are repairable of you can get the parts...but once I got a bad batch of moen single lever push button diverters for a tub/shower faucet. The long style...they make a short and a long. The lil rivit that holds the white washer on just snapped off.....two or three of them. Moen sent me more for free and they worked.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Damn sure looks like a delta to me. Even that pop up assembly. Had the box been opened?


Both boxes were plastic strap-wrapped and unopened.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

futz said:


> Both boxes were plastic strap-wrapped and unopened.


from what I heard HD has a strapping machine so they can resell opened boxes as "brand new". Like I said, from what I heard. I have never seen it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

house plumber said:


> from what I heard HD has a strapping machine so they can resell opened boxes as "brand new". Like I said, from what I heard. I have never seen it.


I'm sure they do, but I can tell an unopened box. 99% of people cannot repack it to look like factory packing. They always slop up somewhere. And I know what's supposed to be in there too, so missing parts will be missed.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

house plumber said:


> from what I heard HD has a strapping machine so they can resell opened boxes as "brand new". Like I said, from what I heard. I have never seen it.


Yes they dooooo.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Our service dept has installed those 'high quality" laughing water closets from glasier bay. Then go out later that day and auger it.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Our service dept has installed those 'high quality" laughing water closets from glasier bay. Then go out later that day and auger it.


 
The 1.6 glacier bay is a surprisingly decent flushing toilet. Just take out the fill valve and put in a 400A.



Most of their faucets suck. Pure plastic.


----------

